# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pleisterpil/menopauze/hysterectomie

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Ik ken iemand en die is rond de 50 jaar. Ze is zo een 10 weken terug geopereerd ,een hysterectomie . Nu neemt ze de pleisterpil omdat ze in de memopauze zit en deze vervangt ze 2 keer per week terwijl je normaal maar 1 keer in de week moet vervangen. Dit is toch allemaal niet normaal ??

Als je een hysterectomie hebt gehad hoef je toch geen anticonceptie meer te gebruiken , dan heb je toch ook geen pijnen meer ed ??

Weet iemand waarom dit zou zijn ?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Fleurtje,

Als je een hysterectomie hebt gehad dan kun je inderdaad een anticonceptie voorgeschreven krijgen van je arts/gyneacoloog.
De rede daarvoor is dat je door de pil gebruik minder last heb van de menopauze. In de pil zitten oestrogeen en progestreron.
Doordat je de pil neemt (in dit geval de pleisterpil) laat je je lichaam geloven dat je nog steeds in de vruchtbare levensfase zit.
Waarom ze die pleisterpil twee keer per week moet plakken dat snap ik zelf ook niet zo goed. Misschien is het de bedoeling dat ze extra veel hormonen binnen krijgt om de symptomen van de menopauze zoveel mogelijk te onderdrukken. (al moet dat volgens mij ook wel lukken met één pleister)
In ieder geval is die pleisterpil in haar geval niet om pijn te bestrijden maar om de klachten van de menopauze te verminderen.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt gehad?

liefs
Déylanna

----------

